# Some litters, some mice, some rats, some NEW animals! ;)



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Just had a fun photo time in the mouse room. Intended to only get a few pics, but got all happy with the camera. :lol: 
So here they is! 

First a cute pile of REW / Platinum ASFs. I guess my REWs are 'platinums' if they're producing platinums with black eyes. But with RE, you can't see the black on the ears. Interesting! You can see the BE ones have black ears, which makes them platinum. 









Here's a litter brand new from last night. An umbrous agouti doe, paired with a 'red' (either RY or brindle, very very rich dark red mouse) buck. Not sure what's in this litter, but looks like either some really dark agouti, or some black for sure, maybe a blue (not sure if the buck carries it, know the doe does) and I really would like another red!  
I suppose if the red doesn't show up at all in this litter. . . I can assume the buck must be RY. . . right? Couldn't be dominant red, and couldn't be brindle if no red shows up in the litter, right? Unless really bad odds turned out, huh? :lol: 









Here's my new BUG set-up! The drawers house meal worms, and super worms, and the Kritter Keepers house 2 different species of roaches. The green one has 6 spotted roaches in it (20 of them), and the blue one has halloween hissing cockroaches! 









Here's a photo of one of my lady cockroaches. This is one of the Halloween Hissers. The 6 spotted roaches do not like to be handled. :lol: 









Here's 2 5-6 week old PE splashed bucks. These were bred purely for type improvements, I intend to use them firstly to greatly improve the type of my hairless mice. 
Originally I only wanted to keep one buck, but accidently kept two (whoops!). These are bucks from a litter that is being sent WEST! To Kansas and. . . wherever else, lol.
Anyone need a typey buck?









And again.









Of course it never hurts to have typey mice on hand for any purpose. So I kept a doe as well. Not sure if she'll be nicer than her mother, but she was one of the nicest, if not THE nicest, one in the litter. So who knows! Unfortunately every photo of her refused to be normal, so she is glowing. :lol: 









While I was snapping all these photos. . . I had an audience!
(Kitty (blue manx) Rat boy (Himi rex buck) and Agouti booty (the uh. . .agouti, lol) )









Then when I took their picture, Muffin got jealous. . . 









HEY! What about MEEEEE! :lol: :lol: 









Enjoy!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

great collection,loved the rat faces at the window.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you!
I forgot to add in this photo of a mouse now nicknamed 'Nesty Mcgee'. 
She's pregnant and apparently in need of some serious privacy. :roll: 
You can see her nose in the little spot I cleared out. I was trying to peek in to see if she had her babies yet, but she was like, 'NOOOO! THE LIGHT! IT BURNS!' :lol: 
I'm sure if I go back in there now, the hole will be covered up again. :roll:


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Love some of the names you have come up with. Lovely photos.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hahaa! Those rats... they look like they are in jail. lol I can here a 'I'm top dog in here... I can get you stuff' commentary in my head! hehe

Lovely animals!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Cool. I don't know if the roaches are just for pets or food...but if you want them to breed they need heat. A heatlamp preferably. I breed Dubia roaches for my insect eatting collection. I also have some hissers who are breeding. I keep them as a pair without a heat lamp for a year, then put a lamp on and BAM babies! LOL!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They are for feeders and pets. 
The 6 spot are mostly just for feeders though.

I don't know if you can tell in the photo, but there is a heating pad under their cages, meant for hermit crabs, and the room they stay in stays around 75-80 all the time, so their cages should be nice and warm!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I love the platinum ASF bubs! :love1 You live in the wrong country dammit!!


----------

